

Mapping Immigrant America - ingve
http://personal.tcu.edu/kylewalker/immigrant-america/

======
nostromo
One problem with many of these dot representations is that the dots occlude
other dots. This is particularly a problem when zoomed out. This visually
overrepresents the dots drawn last.

For example, look at a blown up version of this area:

[http://i.imgur.com/XA9IDqy.png](http://i.imgur.com/XA9IDqy.png)

Blue and red might be equal in numbers in this area, but because blue occludes
red, unless you zoom in, all you see is a predominately blue region.

A quick solution is to put all dots in a list, shuffle the list, then draw
each dot -- instead of drawing all of one color at a time.

------
snegu
Really cool, but this would be much improved if general regions (e.g., all of
Asia or all of Americas) were in the same color range. As it is, it's somewhat
difficult to identify trends.

------
ovis
Pretty neat. I wish the dots could be bigger. I find it difficult to tell
their colour.

------
sandworm101
Creepy. It like that scene from x-men where the kid is asked to find all the
mutants.

